# Denial L1B visa



## nishma (Jan 8, 2013)

So gutted that we got an RFE and then denial. Dont want to blame anyone BUT the initial petition was so lacking! RFE was alot better but the job spec was too general! Lawyers!!! 

We are re applying. Any advice on 'specialist knowledge' and what info is important to give us a chance of approval would be appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## nishma (Jan 8, 2013)

Also can 7 months contracting add to experience as I think the main query is how can someone gain specialized knowledge after 13 months but infact it would be 22 months???


----------



## nishma (Jan 8, 2013)

Anyone?!?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As I understand it, L1B visas are applied for by the employer, not by the employee. So somehow the application your employer filed was deficient.

I think for the most part, besides your having worked for a minimum period of time for the employer who is filing the petition for you, you need to have a university level degree in whatever the field is that you will be working in. It's not always necessary, but depending on the field you may find that the US authorities expect a diploma of some sort - or several years of experience in that field as the equivalent of a diploma. 

You only mention 13 or 22 months of experience. That isn't going to cut it, no matter what, I'm afraid. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## nishma (Jan 8, 2013)

He has 22months experience in current job however over 16 years in the field.... Would that work?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

And at the moment your employer filed for your L1B, you were working for that employer for at least 12 months? 
You are going to work for your current employer's branch, subsidiary, affiliate or joint venture partner in the US?
What is your current function, and what would be the function in the US?


----------



## nishma (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi yes would have worked for atleast one year.

Its inter company transfer IT business architect where he will be managing a small team in US

Relying on specialist knowldge


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

OP does not give enough information to even make a guess. L1 applicants must have been in a managerial position for at least one year and the relation between US/foreign must also qualify for L1. OP's spouse has 22 months experience for the position and would have had his required year of employment. Going by earlier posts the initial application was kicked back because of lack of proof of need based on skill set.


----------



## nishma (Jan 8, 2013)

Its L1b visa specialist knowledge. He has had enough experience but they are drilling down on explaining specialist knowledge...

Another option is blanket? The lawyer said no as he has no degree but he has 24 yrs experience if with 16yrs in the industry and 22months at present employer...

Any advice as the last 3 months been so draining


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Mishmash - you posted blanket earlier this year.


----------



## nishma (Jan 8, 2013)

I know.... My mistake!


----------

